# Better response with a whisper



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, please don't get upset with me for saying this, but my first reaction is you really should not ever let him out unfenced where he can run across the road - it only takes one second to change everything forever, and I don't want you to have that happen. But putting that aside, well yes - a dog would much rather come to you if they think something good will happen then if you sound angry or stern. You should try training with great treats @100percent reinforcement until you have a recall that you can bet your life on, because it just might save his life someday!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh, please don't get upset with me for saying this, but my first reaction is you really should not ever let him out unfenced where he can run across the road - it only takes one second to change everything forever, and I don't want you to have that happen. But putting that aside, well yes - a dog would much rather come to you if they think something good will happen then if you sound angry or stern. You should try training with great treats @100percent reinforcement until you have a recall that you can bet your life on, because it just might save his life someday!


You are so right about running out unfenced. I only do it at night. We live on a really quiet non-traffic street, but still - there are occasional cars. All of his training has been positive. His trained recall is really fast, this night thing has been recent. Maybe I should back up a step on the reinforcement. Thanks!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I guess it could be the softer tone of your voice encourages him to respond more eagerly. I know some people train recall varying their voices (a holler and just a call) for that very reason. Just glad he came back safely both times. Good idea to concentrate on reinforcing his recall under the cover of darkness. Good luck!


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

I had to use my newly taught recall for the puppy this morning when she darted out the front door- since DH didn't close it quick enough, lol
It's hard to use the really excited high pitch that she responds to when you are panicked. 
I will have to start doing the varying voices with her training. I was really proud of her though. Her recall is better than Max's was at that age.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I read a study recently that showed that dogs were much more likely to mis-behave if they thought that the owner could not see them, so that may be the issue with the darkness, but you know, they are animals, and there really is no such thing as a perfect recall - there are always variables that we can't predict for that we can't control (like maybe an animal runs by, or a sudden noise spooks him)
Though I certainly understand not wanting to get fully awake and dressed if the dog wants to pee in the middle of the night (which is why I got poodles small enough to use wee wee pads), but maybe you could put him on one of those long lines so that you could stay in, while he runs out for a quick one?


----------



## dfwcarguy (May 12, 2013)

Also some peoples voices make a slight whistle when they are whispering some syllables.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I do know, for instance, that when Jake started obedience classes the trainer was this very soft spoken woman and boy did he listen to her every word. Me -- not so much. When we left class my BF would say, "I don't know about you but I SURE have the loose leash walking down!" since her tone really made you strain to listen. It's like being in a meeting and someone who speaks quietly garners attention and you can hear a pin drop, more than someone who is always loud and people disregard. Not sure if that's what's happening outside though. Interesting thought though.


----------



## Curls (May 14, 2013)

A trick parrot people use with a screaming bird is to whisper to them. They tend to think whispering is fascinating and will stop yelling to listen to you. Some will even learn to whisper to get human attention rather than screaming for it. I would assume that dogs could be just as fascinated, especially since they may be able to pick up high pitched sounds created during whispering that we might not hear. 

It's worth more experimentation for sure!


----------

